# newborn and safety first carseat



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

here she is all 5lbs of her







.. Its a good thing I went ahead and did the smaller car seat there would be NO way she'd come close to fitting the graco 35.. So anyways take a look suggest things to help the fit improve ect.
Margaret Victoria born March 8th 2010 at 1:30am 5lbs 7oz 18 and 1/4 in length...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...t/100_1582.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...t/100_1583.jpg

Deanna


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

My 5lb2oz (came home at 4lband change) fit fine in the graco safe seat, surprisingly enough. We did end up getting a chicco keyfit with preemie insert, but the graco fit ok. We put rolled up receiving blankets alongside her, in the open space, it kept her centered in the seat and didn't interfere with the straps at all.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...udrey007-2.jpg


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

I actually havent tried it yet LOL I just assume the botom harness slot will be too high..

Deanna


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

What a cutie, congratulations!

(and fwiw, my 7lber barely fit in the SS1 at 2 days old (first time we took her out of the house - it's totally torso height dependent.)


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

When I get the chance I'll see how shes fits the graco and get some mesurments of her torso ect it be fun to see and it could help others. The graco is a NICE seat even if it doesn't fit her now it soon will and it will get a LOT of use as will the safety first so no regrets eaither way.

Deanna


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octobermom* 
here she is all 5lbs of her







.. Its a good thing I went ahead and did the smaller car seat there would be NO way she'd come close to fitting the graco 35.. So anyways take a look suggest things to help the fit improve ect.
Margaret Victoria born March 8th 2010 at 1:30am 5lbs 7oz 18 and 1/4 in length...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...t/100_1582.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...t/100_1583.jpg

Deanna

oh my. it is so stressful being _just born_! What a beautiful baby. Congratulations!


----------



## mamasthree (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm no car seat expert, but she is so precious, and the seat appears to fit nicely. Congrats!!


----------

